# Asked a co-worker to go to lunch



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As a project with my counselor and psychiatrist, they had seen me progress socially enough to ask a co-worker to take an hour off to eat lunch. I reluctantly said I would do it, and I like kept my word. :afr.

The goal was made on Monday and I was planning on going out to lunch Friday - since I work extra during the week (more like 60 hours!). The problem was that the co-worker I have known for years wasn't in his office! He worked from home this morning. So, I asked him if there would be a time next week. We vent about work and I know that he is one of the few people I can talk to about stuff.

I don't have to go in fear of thinking I am violating some code of conduct rule for going to a restaurant with a coworker. :afr


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Good luck!  Hope everything works out well.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

good luck milleniumman75- that is great that you were able to have enough courage to ask your co-worker to go out, congrats on that


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

MM, Any new plans for the lunch?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dazeerae said:


> MM, Any new plans for the lunch?


There was a restaurant I was interested in called "Quaker Steak", yes in the motor oil motif :lol. It is a hamburger joint with outdoor seating.
Instead, he wants to go to eat Chinese. I haven't had Chinese buffet in a while so I can compromise :stu .


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah , the Quaker steak ...... AAAaaaH!!! good place i am from pittsburgh and we got those out there.

Good stuff

Also it's been years since i have been there but isn't the whole name Quaker steak and lube or something.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to go, millenniumman!! And good luck with the lunch next week, you will probably do great.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Update on lunch outing....*

Okay, I have an update.
Today was the lunch outing - it was okay, but I had SA tremors at times. I felt kind of weird having only two guys going to lunch, but the conversations went well. It went both ways.

The only nervous thing when we returned, he told me he was going to see a former co-worker and talk to him. I wondered if they were going to talk about me. :afr. The other co-worker used to work with me in the company when I was a contractor. Long story short, I wouldn't feel comfortable having lunch with the other guy anytime soon.

This co-worker, as long as he didn't say anything about me behind my back, is okay - I work with him all the time.

Regardless:
it was a good effort - my eye-contact wasn't too much
The conversations continued
SA was a 2-3 on a 10 scale.
I'd give it three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats. It turned out well.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't have to go in fear of thinking I am violating some code of conduct rule for going to a restaurant with a coworker. :afr


Well first off you're not violating code by having lunch with a coworker! It happens all the time. There's nothing wrong with it at all in my opinion.  Also congratulations and asking to go to lunch! I know that really takes a lot of guts! I have a lot of trouble with that too. Even if it's another girl, I'm always afraid they'll say no or have other plans or something like that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats, MM!


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Well Done, Millenniumman75! :clap :banana :clap


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

good job MM!!!


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Millenniumman75,

You did a great job! I'm impressed and inspired.


----------

